# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  House slab cost - 247m2

## col5555

Hi All,
I recieved a quote the other day for my house pad and I was a bit shocked as my estimation was no where near what the quote come in at and I was generous in my allowances.
What do you think the following job would be worth. 
247m2 slab area
45m3 of concrete @$209.00 m3 = $9405.00 (over the phone price at retail) they said can do better as so much concrete
79 metres of external footings 300x350 to be dug
145 metres  of thickinings 300x300 to be dug
trench mesh
N12 ties
SL62 mesh
WPM
chair bars 
I have been told that this amount of concrete will require pumping  and the footings/thickners will be machine dug.
What would the reo/mesh/wpm/chair bars/ties be worth appx Ok! and average labour cost.

----------


## Dirty Doogie

somewhere between 40k and 60k for all that i'd guess. rule of thumb about $300 per mt2 with footing trenches pumped.

----------


## sol381

That seems a bit rich. I was quoted recently between $100- $120 m2. even at that price they are making good money. If you can get someone under $100 you`re doing well.
You seem to have a massive amount of thickening beams for a slab that isnt huge. It is a P site or are you just over engineering.

----------


## Ivan in Oz

I've just had my Slab put down.....[_Green Dreamed it_].... :No:  :Blush7:  Sorry; back on track :Frown:  
Slab: 
It was 100mm - 125mm Thick; 
12M x 12 M..........144M^2
MAIN Building:
9M x 12M  including the Trenches were Visqueened 
Awning:
12M x 3M......No Visqueen 
There was a total of 216 metres of Footing which was poured in-situ with the slab. 
Trenches were every 3 Metres......because of Highly Reactive clay...here it is either FLOOD or Drought....Grrrrrr!!! 
Included were:
F72 Reo
Trench Reo
Chairs etc, etc, etc
also Drainage for Shower, Laundry tubs, Floor Waste and toilet
40mm Conduit for POWER 
COST - about $10,000 - $12,000, 
I don't know the final Cost,
as They are trying to hit me for Double a few items. 
Double GST on the Garage Kit
Double Cost for Extra Gravel and BobCat
Exorbanate charge for the mounting of the Electric Roller Door Motors...10-15 Minute Job,
AND 
I have done it myself elsewhere,  ALONE
and a couple of other 'EXTRA Costs' :No:  :Doh:  
No!
Not yet passed over any $$$$,
Will, 
but will hold some back :Smilie:

----------


## Ivan in Oz

So that works at about $80.oo to $85.oo M^2 
Should there be any difference between a House Slab and a Garage Slab? 
I think not :No:  
One local built his Garage to live in while he builds his House AND Remains on Site. All above board :2thumbsup:

----------


## col5555

You seem to have a massive amount of thickening beams for a slab that isnt huge. It is a P site or are you just over engineering.[/quote] 
It is a class S site,they found clay at 1000mm depth, I am filling a further 300mm. 
The engineers specify 1st thickner 4.0m from external wall then at 5.0m centres and under internal walls if more than 1.0m from a thickner.
The house pad is 14m wide and 25m long.

----------


## Dirty Doogie

$85 a mtr 2 ??? Unbelievable !!  THE $300 figure I gave was from a builders quote guide and includes excavation, pumping, reo, underslab treatment and approvals/certifcation.  I dropped the final figure to about 200 mt2 becuase companies will do deals.  
So how much was your quote?  Day rate for Leading hand concretor around here is $800 - a laborer - $400.

----------


## Ivan in Oz

DD,
No Pump;
The concrete Truck could drive right around the Slab. 
No real 'Treatment' either
Just had the Pad levelled 3 Months earlier 
and ordered a few STORMS to wet the Pad down :2thumbsup:

----------


## Dirty Doogie

Hi Ivan - yeh I noticed from your pics access would have been eesy peesy - but still - I think you got a good deal. 
Cheers

----------


## bugsy

> I've just had my Slab put down.....[_Green Dreamed it_].... Sorry; back on track 
> Slab: 
> It was 100mm - 125mm Thick; 
> 12M x 12 M..........144M^2
> MAIN Building:
> 9M x 12M  including the Trenches were Visqueened 
> Awning:
> 12M x 3M......No Visqueen 
> There was a total of 216 metres of Footing which was poured in-situ with the slab. 
> ...

  what sort of termite treatment did you use for your penetrations?

----------


## Ivan in Oz

No treatment required that I know of, 
though he might have done it 
Just that I don't know about it, YET! 
Concrete Slab,
Galvanized Steel frame,
Colourbond Walls and Roof. 
I'm not an Owner Builder. 
The Timber comes later when I start to Play :Biggrin:

----------


## bugsy

> No treatment required that I know of, 
> though he might have done it 
> Just that I don't know about it, YET! 
> Concrete Slab,
> Galvanized Steel frame,
> Colourbond Walls and Roof. 
> I'm not an Owner Builder. 
> The Timber comes later when I start to Play

  If you are getting a builder then he might of had it done,
if not you might be in trouble there.
find out ASAP

----------


## DJ's Timber

> If you are getting a builder then he might of had it done,
> if not you might be in trouble there.
> find out ASAP

  Uhmm, correct me if I'm wrong here Ivan, but I think Ivan's slab is for a shed with *steel* frame and cladding, therefore termite protection would not be needed.

----------


## peter_sm

Cost me $100 per sq/m (90 sq/m) and that was with contracter doing all digging, me doing formwork and mesh along with brother-in-law who is a builders labourer. I had to get a pump, as the truck could only do from front. BIL did screeding and floating of slab. 
I would have expected I saved $20 per sq/m, so if I was quoted $120 I would find it reasonable, now I know what is involved. 
This was for a slab very similar to what you described.

----------


## Terrian

> Hi All,
> I recieved a quote the other day for my house pad and I was a bit shocked as my estimation was no where near what the quote come in at and I was generous in my allowances.
> What do you think the following job would be worth. 
> 247m2 slab area
> 45m3 of concrete @$209.00 m3 = $9405.00 (over the phone price at retail) they said can do better as so much concrete

  I would hope they would do better, $160 - $180 is what I would expect to pay (retail)   

> 79 metres of external footings 300x350 to be dug
> 145 metres  of thickinings 300x300 to be dug
> trench mesh
> N12 ties
> SL62 mesh
> WPM
> chair bars 
> I have been told that this amount of concrete will require pumping  and the footings/thickners will be machine dug.
> What would the reo/mesh/wpm/chair bars/ties be worth appx Ok! and average labour cost.

  at a guess, somewhere around the $18,000 mark for the job, a lot can depend on how much the concreters charge, you need to shop around, some deal only in house slabs and can be reasonably priced
reo, bar chairs, trench mesh etc shop around, prices can vary widely, you may find yourself easily saving a few hundred $$, garden / building supplies (here at least) usually carry reo, trench mesh etc http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=e...cr%3DcountryAU may be of help.

----------


## col5555

at a guess, somewhere around the $18,000 mark for the job, a lot can depend on how much the concreters charge, you need to shop around, some deal only in house slabs and can be reasonably priced
reo, bar chairs, trench mesh etc shop around, prices can vary widely, you may find yourself easily saving a few hundred $$, garden / building supplies (here at least) usually carry reo, trench mesh etc http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=e...cr%3DcountryAU may be of help.[/quote] 
On them money my quote is $18000.00 exactly. The puzzling thing is I spoke to a guy around the corner from me who had his slab poured around 3 months ago and his slab was 300m2 and he paid $13000.00. Same class site with thickenings and footing detail. The contractor did not use a pump but this is costs around $1000.00 ??. Looks like I have some more homework to do.

----------


## Vernonv

We had a shed slab done. It was 7.5 x 12, with thickened edge all round and cost a tad over $75/m2. That included 4 rather deep post footings. It was a level site, pretty easy access, and the concreters did everthing.

----------


## Cementer

On them money my quote is $18000.00 exactly. The puzzling thing is I spoke to a guy around the corner from me who had his slab poured around 3 months ago and his slab was 300m2 and he paid $13000.00. Same class site with thickenings and footing detail. The contractor did not use a pump but this is costs around $1000.00 ??. Looks like I have some more homework to do.[/quote] 
That works out to be $43 a square meter. Sounds like someone is telling porkies :No: . Thats pretty much cost,if that, and a good way to go broke. Slabs aren't fun to do and can be tricky, not to mention hard work. There is only one chance to get it right. Any one can concrete but not everyone can get themselves out of the &^@# if things start to go pear shape. 
Looks like the prices vary slightly in different places in Oz. On average, $80-$85 seems the norm. Supply and demand plays a big factor by the looks of it.

----------


## bugsy

> Uhmm, correct me if I'm wrong here Ivan, but I think Ivan's slab is for a shed with *steel* frame and cladding, therefore termite protection would not be needed.

  As long as he doesnt line it with plaster, or use any wooden cupboards around the penerations and also uses some sort of wiring in the walls that termites wont chew through, i guess he maybe alright.
If its just a shed

----------


## col5555

I have costed everything up and I get $12173.78 in materials only.
45m3 @ $187.00 m3 inc gst m3 =          $8415.00
26 sheets trench mesh @ $32.67inc ea =  $693.42
17 sheets SL72 mesh @$80.08inc ea =    $1361.36
chairs 100 qty @                                    $38.50
Boom pump 3 hrs                                 $1137.50
Mini Excavator 4 hrs                              $350.00
70 qty N12 ties @    $2.50ea                    $175.00
These prices are retail and I am sure a regular costomer would get them cheaper. 
Would 3 hours be enough for a boom pump to pour 36.7m3
They normally pour footings one day then thickners and slab the next. 
So would labour normally be $5826.22??

----------


## journeyman Mick

> I have costed everything up and I get $12173.78 in materials only.
> 45m3 @ $187.00 m3 inc gst m3 =          $8415.00
> 26 sheets trench mesh @ $32.67inc ea =  $693.42
> 17 sheets SL72 mesh @$80.08inc ea =    $1361.36
> chairs 100 qty @                                    $38.50
> Boom pump 3 hrs                                 $1137.50
> Mini Excavator 4 hrs                              $350.00
> 70 qty N12 ties @    $2.50ea                    $175.00
> These prices are retail and I am sure a regular costomer would get them cheaper. 
> ...

  What about formwork, and vapor barrier ? Also levelling of site by bobcat and placing sand. Hire/wear & tear on formwork and helicopter. Maybe they're making a lot of money, maybe they're not. 
Mick

----------


## Ivan in Oz

I never happy unless I have a VIBRATOR. 
Settles the Concrete down nice;
and easier to get to flow rather that TOO much Shovel work.  
$100.oo per day PLUS Transport  
up here
Transport $80.00  *BOTH WAYS*

----------


## peter_sm

Formwork! 
If it is not right, then the whole thing is kaput. 
A friend did his own, and when the mix was poured, it collapsed.

----------


## Cementer

> I have costed everything up and I get $12173.78 in materials only.
> 45m3 @ $187.00 m3 inc gst m3 = $8415.00
> 26 sheets trench mesh @ $32.67inc ea = $693.42
> 17 sheets SL72 mesh @$80.08inc ea = $1361.36
> chairs 100 qty @ $38.50
> Boom pump 3 hrs $1137.50
> Mini Excavator 4 hrs $350.00
> 70 qty N12 ties @ $2.50ea $175.00
> These prices are retail and I am sure a regular costomer would get them cheaper. 
> ...

  Pumps usually charge min 4hrs plus travel. Plus around $4-$5.00 per cubic.  
 "They normally pour footings one day then thickners and slab the next"
Thats two days so far without allowances for formwork, slab prep and ground works.
Seems to be at least 4 days work at around $350 per man with all legals included. (w/c, super etc...). Say three men per day. $4200.00 so far. Fuel, formwork, all equipment for the right job (trowelling machine, laser level, nails, pegs etc... 
Profits are getting smaller. I reckon they are right on the money with that quote.

----------


## Bobcatdownunder

> Hi All,
> I recieved a quote the other day for my house pad and I was a bit shocked as my estimation was no where near what the quote come in at and I was generous in my allowances.
> What do you think the following job would be worth. 
> 247m2 slab area
> 45m3 of concrete @$209.00 m3 = $9405.00 (over the phone price at retail) they said can do better as so much concrete
> 79 metres of external footings 300x350 to be dug
> 145 metres  of thickinings 300x300 to be dug
> trench mesh
> N12 ties
> ...

  Where abouts in Perth are you? I'm in Carramar and I need quotes to do a concrete pour on my limestone block extension................. also around the side of the house ............ as well as a pad leading up to a new garage. The patio needs backfilling and compacting too. 
In total it will be roughly 300m2 give or take.................. any idea cost-wise ........... and can you recommend anyone in Perth?

----------


## col5555

Cant recommend anyone at the moment,still sorting it all out sorry !.
Can let you know once I have sorted it all out.

----------


## Terrian

> I have costed everything up and I get $12173.78 in materials only.
> 45m3 @ $187.00 m3 inc gst m3 =          $8415.00
> 26 sheets trench mesh @ $32.67inc ea =  $693.42
> 17 sheets SL72 mesh @$80.08inc ea =    $1361.36
> chairs 100 qty @                                    $38.50
> Boom pump 3 hrs                                 $1137.50
> Mini Excavator 4 hrs                              $350.00
> 70 qty N12 ties @    $2.50ea                    $175.00
> These prices are retail and I am sure a regular costomer would get them cheaper. 
> ...

  an example,  a person off the street will be charged about $170 -  $180 per m3 for concrete, a high volume account customer can get the same concrete for $100 per m3, that is a $3k saving, SL72 reo, $55 a sheet etc, so the cost of materials could well be down to the $7k mark, as for formwork, it is not as if the contractors buy all new formwork for each and every job... as for labour, quite common for that to be about the same price as the cost of materials. So if the quote is $18k, they are working aon about $9k for materials, not bad for a couple of days of work for a crew of  5 or 6   :Smilie:  (do remember though, house slabs are a big job to do right, not a job for the home handyman to tackle, thats for sure)

----------


## autogenous

> I have been told that this amount of concrete will require pumping  and the footings/thickners will be machine dug.

  Theres ya Doh 
Concrete pump, Mini excavator

----------


## Terrian

> Theres ya Doh
> Concrete pump, Mini excavator

  Concrete pump - slab of Jim Bean & Cola + $100
Mini excavator  - slab of Jim Bean & Cola + bottle of chivas regal 
of course, it helps to get these rates if they are mates  :Smilie:

----------


## Cementer

> Concrete pump - slab of Jim Jean & Cola + $100
> Mini excavator - slab of Jim Bean & Cola + bottle of chivas regal 
> of course, it helps to get these rates if they are mates

  
Can I be his mate as well. :Biggrin:  I promise to laugh at all his jokes. :Biggrin:

----------


## Terrian

> Can I be his mate as well. I promise to laugh at all his jokes.

  my mates are good people sometimes  :Redface: )

----------

